# Hotspot Shield and ABC.com



## gdag (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm going nuts trying to figure this one out. I've been using Hotspot Shield from outside the US to use Hulu, Pandora, etc. The only problem was watching old episodes of Lost, because Hulu doesn't stream ABC shows, only redirects to ABC.com, and the ABC player was the only one I couldn't get to work--Hotspot Shield got rid of the "you're not in the US" message, but the videos still wouldn't load. Finally, I got around it by disconnecting from Hotspot Shield after launching the player and before choosing the video. This was yesterday, and I watched all day with no problem....

So today all of a sudden I get the "US only" message again when launching the player, even when connected to hotspot (this had never been a problem before). Hulu and pandora still connect fine, it's only ABC that seems to be able to tell that I'm not in the US. I've tried everything from deleting the cookies to spoofing my MAC address. Nothing works.

CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP???


----------



## crakilette (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey

Ive been having the same exact problem and its driving me crazy. 
Ive been using hotspot for more than 1 year with no pbs. and yesterday all a sudden it started to tell me only viewers in teh states. 

I tried everything as well, empty cache, cookies, changing my time zone... 

Im desperate!!!! 

Is it the same for everyone? Did someone found a way around it? Theres gotta be a way. Abc cant be smarter than us!:4-thatsba


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry, but we don't assist in bypassing legal network restrictions. Please read the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct before posting again.


----------

